# Painful twin bump



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, Hope you can help?   

I am 20wks pregnant with twins and over the last couple of day's my bump has become really sore on the right hand side.  It's really tender to touch and hurts when I walk a round and lay down?  I'm wondering if one of the babies could be pressing on my bowel as I've also being going to the loo (for a no.2...sorry!!) about 3 or 4 times a day, which is not the norm for me as it's usually not that much in a week?

Hoping you can suggest something

Love Rebecca xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

There are no magic cures i'm afraid. There are ligaments which are being stretched and may be babies are lying awquardly around the bowels (better than being constipated though!!).  You may find a support may help as pregnancy progresses.

Sorry i cant suggest much, emilycaitlin may suggest something else later

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I can't think of anything more than Jan has suggested, have you tried maternity tights, just to give a bit extra?


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks both of you, I think I may invest in one of those bump supports.

Love Rebecca  xx


----------

